# K4: Tables for corellating grid size to pixels



## EvilDragon (May 27, 2010)

Here's some help for all you K4ers, unless you already figured this out.

I created a test instrument, which looks like this:





ui_height was set to 8 (grid values). If we moved the first label with move_control($1,0,0), the exact position in the image where the upper left corner of the label would end up is 1x69.

Here are the tables you will definitely find useful when positioning elements!



[mcol]Position X (grid)[mcol]Position X (pixels)[col][mcol]Position Y (grid)[mcol]Position Y (pixels)[col][mcol]Width (grid)[mcol]Width (pixels)[col][mcol]Height (grid)[mcol]Height (pixels)
[mrow]1
2
3
4
5
6










[mcol]66
158
250
342
434
526










[col][mcol]1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
[mcol]2
23
44
65
86
107
128
149
170
191
212
233
254
275
296
317
[col][mcol]1
2
3
4
5
6










[mcol]87
179
271
363
455
547










[col][mcol]1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
[mcol]18
39
60
81
102
123
144
165
186
207
228
249
270
291
312
333
[mrow]Formula:[mcol]((GRID-1)*92)+66[col][mcol]Formula:[mcol]((GRID-1)*21)+2[col][mcol]Formula:[mcol](GRID*92)-5[col][mcol]Formula:[mcol](GRID*21)-3And this table is something you'll definitely want when calculating the size of the background image for your library!



[mrow]ui_height (grid)[mcol]ui_height (pixels)[mcol]Wallpaper size[mcol]Wallpaper size (with tabs)
[mrow]min
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
max
[mcol]54
56
92
133
177
219
261
303
345
350
[mcol]632x122
632x124
632x160
632x201
632x245
632x287
632x329
632x371
632x413
632x418
[mcol]632x147
632x149
632x185
632x226
632x270
632x312
632x354
632x396
632x438
632x443That's it! Attached you'll find a PSD (Photoshop CS2) file containing rulers and grid centered at 1x69 pixels, so you can precisely position any object you want. You can use it as a template for your own Kontakt library wallpapers.

Enjoy!


EDIT: Fixed ui_height minimum value and formulae. Updated the attachment appropriately.


----------



## TechLo (May 29, 2010)

Thanks ED!


----------



## Thonex (May 29, 2010)

Thanks o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o


----------



## EvilDragon (May 30, 2010)

No problem, folks, as long as it's helpful!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 1, 2010)

Gotta bump this up for new people here!


----------



## andreasOL (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi

used your table yesterday. Very helpful.

...think I found a few typos:

formula for "Position X" should read "((GRID-1)*92)+66"
formula for "Width" should read "(GRID*92)-5"
formula for "Height" should read (GRID*21)-3

best,
Andreas


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 5, 2010)

Good catch with the typos! Thanks!


----------

